# Parks & Recreation TV Show



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I know this is the 2nd season already, but I don't feel like this show gets the love it deserves. 

I'm a hardcore office fan. Absolutely love the show, but we all know that all great things come to an end. 

Anyway, if you like the office, try out Parks & Recreation. Amy Poehler, Rashida Jones, Paul Schneider, Aziz Ansari, Nick Offerman. The first season was great. Most shows have a shaky start their first season, but not P&R. There are many similarities to The Office. There are even times that I think this show is funnier than The Office.

Give it a chance, see what you think of it. 

http://www.nbc.com/parks-and-recreation/


----------

